# Could someone help with a new avatar



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I've been trying to make a new avatar of Toby and I'm having some trouble - either you can't seem him as he ends up too tiny or the colours look really blurry and the whole effect is pretty poor.

Could someone please help me out with either of these piccies

Thank you


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you so much Scribbles - this is exactly what I wanted, you're a star


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute!


----------

